# Here's a novel idea:



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We did this a long time ago. Only two people contacted me directly and I don't think they even post on the forum anymore. It doesn't hurt to try again. I do know 3 or 4 members here that do a lot of transporting and I used to contact them via PM's or email.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Any of the people who came to the PA get together I could see as volunteering to drive - they were all great caring people. There are more Pa'ns that post here as well. I know a few from the puppy forum who I think would gladly help as well so it might not be a bad idea to try again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go for it! You can actually create a mailing list for transporters, send out one email and they'll all get it. That was my intention. I still have the list. Plus, I receive transport lists from others all the time. Transports can get very confusing, but they are very rewarding.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I can PM all the people who came to the Pa get together and the few from the puppy forum that I know should want to help with transports. Perhaps have them forward the info to the people they know from their states or friends here. We can make a thread here for them to post their information on or something? Hmm. Going away today - will do this for these ppl tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

I agree with Kimm, go for this idea. It would be great to have-I can't find anything on the map.

Also, for those for want to volunteer to drive in transports, also volunteer on the yahoo transport group for your state, 
http://groups.yahoo.com/phrase/animal-rescue-transport
on Dogster, on Petfinder. org
http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=28b14565603085d4e3cd1f41d2657db4
(there is a transport topic).

*All of these forums and others are ALWAYS BEGGING for drivers to help save dogs.*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My sons poll got 111 members to vote...so I thought, maybe this is a good place to pose such a question. Hmm. We'll have to wait and see!!  Crossing fingers.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the forum but have a genuine interest in rescue (just rescued two golden boys within the last several months) and fostering and would love to have my name placed on a list of people willing to help with transporting. Just tell me who to send my info to!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Put your name on the Yahoo Group Transport Volunteer list for your state,
on Dogster in Transport section and on Petfinder in transport section
and also email Kathi Tufts-she drives in lots of transports
[email protected]


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Karen!!!!!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I do some very complicated and high end programming and could design and do the difficult programming for a site that would let people sign up and view the legs needed/available and even have them auto notified when someone posts up a need.

If someone else here would be willing to pitch in and help with some of the graphics and simpler presentation layer programming (style sheets, etc...) and find some hosting we could probably put up something pretty nice that would help a lot of people.

Anyone interested please feel free to contact me either in this thread of via PM.

Thanks,
Brad


----------

